# P255/45ZR17 rears.. Anyone try this size?



## first65now05 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to try P255/45ZR17's on the rear of my '05 GTO. Has anyone tried these? Had problems,etc? Any feed back would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum,

A couple of people here have gone to that size, even bigger. I'm guessing you might need some fender rolling to fit that correctly.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

Its seems like you are going to roll the fenders. Good luck.


----------

